# Trout slaying commence



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Fished today with a few other forum members. It was really cold and despite the rain the water was low and clear. We didn't catch too many trout but we got some dandys. I even broke the 20" mark for the first time ever with a 21" . Got a few other 18"s and a 17" and all pretty decent fish throughout. Thanks to the king for the invite. Ill never forget watching that brown come out of those roots and crush my spinner as it bounced off that tree.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

View attachment 37987

View attachment 37988


And then a few from the other day.




























posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just killin' them trout!

Awesome report man, thanks for sharing


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad to see someone else keeps and eats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice work...bro


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

The coloring on the brookie is AWESOME! Way to get it done in the cold!brrr! Great report and pics! Thanks for sharing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Very nice !


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Well Done!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice mixed bag there, looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow. Nice going.

Posted from out in the woods.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Everyone's gotta bring home some for dinner on the opener! It's tradition. Nice work Rog Claude Cun Hamme!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Did i see the Lappmiester in one of those pics?

Way to go!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

wintrrun said:


> Did i see the Lappmiester in one of those pics?
> 
> Way to go!


that was him! 
i put him and roger through an abusive 5-6mile fish and they both came out better than me. i stepped in a hole and jacked my knee. overall a pretty decent day considering the massive cold front. 
the browns roger didnt take are finding brine and my smoker this weekend, yum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

FINNyooper said:


> Glad to see someone else keeps and eats!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I usually catch and release but sometimes I don't. I have a really bad brookie tooth though and have ate about 15 in the last 2 weeks.

One thing i've learned in keeping fish though is that what a big brown eats is linked directly to where it lies.... Sometimes they're waiting for things to fall in rather than swim by.... or hop in


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

FINNyooper said:


> Glad to see someone else keeps and eats!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


yes, i love smoked brown trout and even grilled. brookies are my favorite. many times i release a lot, but i have a date with the smoker this weekend. bigger browns like rogers 21 are most likely in the last stretch of their lives, and sections that get fished as little as the one we fished are great canidates for taking bigger fish for a meal. i do not give sympathy to these fish. if i want to kill them to eat or smoke that is my choice. if i dont have a use for them in the immediate future they go back into the drink. simple as that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Trout King said:


> i stepped in a hole and jacked my knee.


 Was it your left knee, your right knee, or your wee knee?...


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Have to really be aiming with pin point accuracy to hurt the latter I reckon.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

FINNyooper said:


> Glad to see someone else keeps and eats!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Nice catch!!!!! Nothing wrong with a trout dinner they go good with just about anything. I even preserve a few by smoking and canning them up. I think that I will cook up the fine steelhead that I stringered on Saturday for dinner. Due to high muddy water I have not stringered one in about a month so I am not hurting the population.


----------

